# DeWalt Sander Review



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The dewalt D26456/porter cable 390k are amazing sanders. None of the problems you had with this one.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for writing. I have the same sander, and I have found it to be not terrible. You're right about the bag being crap, but I'm not sure that the domed top is an issue for me. With hook and loop systems I don't find myself turning the tool upside down for installation. I'd probably give it 4 stars rather than 3. Someday I'll get a better one.


----------



## bear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I did not get the dewalt D26456/porter cable 390k.
I find it hard to line the holes up if the tool is not upside down. I could probably build a little table with eight little dowels and line up everything that way. If a little more thought had been given and a flat top used it would have made things much easier. I may get a better one sooner than later.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I don't hate my Dewalt…two years and still going strong.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have used the DW421 for the last 8-10 years with great results. The only thing I had to replace was the velcro pad, which I found at Home Depot. The design has changed some, and I like the older version better. I even bought the Bosch 5" sander with pleated filter, but I still reach for the old Dewalt. 
I use a shop vac and downdraft table. Woodcraft sells a great "crush-proof" vacuum hose that is a lot easier to use than most standard hoses. It fits Bosch, Dewalt, as well as Ridgid shop vacs.

Good luck with yours, sorry it's not a great tool for you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with your assessment of the DeWalt ROS but mine served its purpose for several years before I replaced it with a Dynabrade air sander. I'll never go back to electric!

Use the Abranet sanding discs and you will have much better dust collection and no holes to line up. Great stuff!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the same sander collecting dust in the shop. As stated, dust collection is worthless. About 5 years ago, I picked up a commission that warranted me purchasing a Festool dust extractor, the 5" & the 6" ROS sanders. I will never turn back again. Dust extraction is excellent and I can use the sanders for hours without any tingling in the hands or wrist. Yes, very expensive but worth the bucks. I know that the tools are very hard on the budget for the weekend woodworker but if you are young enough and dedicated to continued woodworking I would recommend the investment.


----------



## jte9999 (Aug 23, 2012)

I also have had one for several years and like it. Yes the dust collection bag is worthless but connected to a hose it works great and with the hose it 's not critical to have the holes lined up exactly. I don't find a problem with sensitivity to off center pressure. For random orbit sanding to be truely effective you must avoid almost all pressure and especially off center pressure so the sensitivity forces me to use a proper technique. Just my thoughts.

-jay


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I like the Dewalt. I don't find it difficult to change the sanding disk. The rounded top is comfortable and it has never skittered across my work. I just use a loose grip with no downward pressure. Since I don't have any dust collecting equipment, I'm not privy to the finer aspects of dust collection. With that in mind, dust collection works well for me.

Sorry to disagree. It's probably because I have not used better equipment.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I passed on this to buy the Bosch ROS20VSK and then went back and added a Bosch ROS10. They both have the HEPA filters and you can actually see the dust being sucked back into the circle as you sand. From your review, I'm glad I did. I have other ROS units, but 90% of the time, I grab the Bosch units. I even tried the Skil unit with the HEPA, but it danced too much.


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

I drank the Green Koolaid and never looked back. Got rid of ALL of my old sanders that included PC, Bosch, Ryobi, B&D, and some other cheapies. In the long run, the upfront cost of the Festools has been paid back in spades.


----------



## bear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

If I hadn't just bought the Dewalt, the Festool is the one that I would go to.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Since I don't make my living from woodworking, it's only a supplement, Festool is a little out of reach for me. Excellent tools, outrageous price.


----------

